
Could JavaScript someday support Parallelism? - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/could-javascript-support-parallelism-like-in-haskell/
======
gizmo686
This isn't really javascript specific. The idea is to have a way of telling
the compiler (or VM) that a function has no side effect.

